# INIBICO variabilis (First Eggs!)



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

S


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Those guys/gals look great! You got any pics of the whole viv from a bit further away?


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

too early to call dibs?   very nice


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Those guys/gals look great! You got any pics of the whole viv from a bit further away?












S


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice looking tank. What is the plant at the top left? Also, what type of philo is that in the front?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> Nice looking tank. What is the plant at the top left? Also, what type of philo is that in the front?


Mediocalcar decoratum (orchid) top left....philo unknown, but some type of mini, hopefully I can locate a name for it once it grows in a bit more...

S


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks, I thought it was Mediocalcar decoratum but just wanted to make sure. How is it doing in your tank? Also if you are ever able to ID that philo let me know.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd like to know the species of green vining plant hanging down in the upper left. Looks like some sort of Peperomia, maybe P. rotundifolia???

It looks great by the way!

Edit: I meant upper RIGHT corner. What is that plant Shawn?


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

What did you use to make that nice background?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

schegini14 said:


> What did you use to make that nice background?


Malaysian drfiftwood, great stuff, GE II, chunk peat....

S


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> Frogtofall said:
> 
> 
> > Those guys/gals look great! You got any pics of the whole viv from a bit further away?
> ...


ANOTHER TANK!? Soon your going to run out of space, of course you have the rest of the house....  .....Looks nice!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

nice tank! what plant is that tall one on the left? maybe peperomia bicolor? oh ya, nice frogs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Variabilis eggs, first time.*










This is how plump she is *after *laying those eggs last night.










I admit the cup is a bit nasty but I wasnt about to clean it when I saw them courting, now was I.










Dad.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

that color in your frogs are amazing!


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

Should be named, Maximus Beautious!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

2 out of the 3 are fertile. Bad pic, yes, but still nice to see they can get it right....

S


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

How would you rate their difficulty so far? I know its fairly early to ask...im just anxious


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Well Ryan how does one rate that stuff anyways? I will say they feed and act like most imitators, although perhaps a bit more shy. 
Difficulty in husbandry would also depend upon success in breeding and raising the tads, and how they fair with various seasonal temp/humidity changes, stress of tank moves, dips in food availability ect, ect, ect.

So ask me again in a few years 

Shawn


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

What you have to look forward to :wink:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Oz,

you little stinker. :roll: 
congrats. 
Mine are progressing nicely in the egg....only 3 months behind.

Best to ya,

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

S


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you using any supplements for these guys or the intermedius? The colors on both frog species are just awesome :shock: . Please share the secret!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mom

They get supplemented with NatuRose powder http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c1/c8/NatuRose-c64.html 
[carotenoid pigment astaxanthin]
but only for the past 2 months, prior to that paprika...daily in with the vit powder.

S


----------

